# Kelp4Less vs GCF Line



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Anyone have any experiences othese product lines? Seems to me that GCF products are pretty pricey for larger properties. I've been reading up on the extreme blend, Humic-Fulvic-Kelp blend and iron sulfate and they seem promising for the price.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> Anyone have any experiences othese product lines? Seems to me that GCF products are pretty pricey for larger properties. I've been reading up on the extreme blend, Humic-Fulvic-Kelp blend and iron sulfate and they seem promising for the price.


I use Extreme Blend and Humic 12 does it work? I have no earthly idea. GCF doesn't seem that expensive you get 640 oz for 100$. I have 20k yard if the product is only calling for 3oz /1k thats only 60oz of product. Now, it's not cheaper than kelp for less, but still cheap imo. I will buy RGS and AIR8 to use next season.


----------



## Khy (Jul 27, 2018)

So here's the thing right? I'm willing to bet K4L is roughly the same thing if mixed correctly. And sure, it saves a little cash.

But at the same time, I don't have to risk having a brain fart and under/over mixing. I don't have to deal with making my tea and straining it and such. There's definitely a certain cost to the sheer convenience of GCF, which is why I use them. I did look into the K4L option but it just seems like a lot of hassle vs convenience.

Also, unless I'm mistaken, there's no label for K4L is there? At least I've not been able to find one on the exact percentages and concentrations you get when mixing at their recommended rates? Which kind of bothers me, not that I'm saying they're lying about the contents but more I'm obsessive w/ tracking and I'd like to know what I'm putting on my lawn.


----------



## samjonester (May 13, 2018)

Khy said:


> So here's the thing right? I'm willing to bet K4L is roughly the same thing if mixed correctly. And sure, it saves a little cash.
> 
> But at the same time, I don't have to risk having a brain fart and under/over mixing. I don't have to deal with making my tea and straining it and such. There's definitely a certain cost to the sheer convenience of GCF, which is why I use them. I did look into the K4L option but it just seems like a lot of hassle vs convenience.


Yes, I agree! I'm switching from K4L to GCF when I run out. I think I've proved the idea that my lawn likes the stuff with a small order of K4L, but I'd like it to be a bit easier. I'm also trying to figure out how to add micros+iron and it's kind of a pain to find the components I want at a good price. I'm thinking convenience will win and I will get the biostimulant pack. It's got RGS and Migro Greene which I know I want. I'm also not upset about the prospect of trying Air8 and Humic 12 with _the same purchase_, all in an amount that is just about perfect for my lawn size for the year. A real one-stop shop for a couple bucks more. And then I also get to support one of my favorite YouTube channels as well!


----------



## Khy (Jul 27, 2018)

samjonester said:


> I'm also trying to figure out how to add micros+iron and it's kind of a pain to find the components I want at a good price. I'm thinking convenience will win and I will get the biostimulant pack. It's got RGS and Migro Greene which I know I want. I'm also not upset about the prospect of trying Air8 and Humic 12 with _the same purchase_, all in an amount that is just about perfect for my lawn size for the year. A real one-stop shop for a couple bucks more. And then I also get to support one of my favorite YouTube channels as well!


I don't really need the Air8 and the Humic is in RGS and MicroGreen. My biostim pack was just slightly short this year for me. I think for next year I'm going to reach out to Al or Pete and see if they can figure out a way to hook me up with a 2.5Gal of MicroGreen & RGS and do them in microdoses monthly. But the 2.5Gal should last me two full years (I needed about another 1/4 gallon this year). The 5Gal tho is too much.


----------



## samjonester (May 13, 2018)

Khy said:


> samjonester said:
> 
> 
> > I'm also trying to figure out how to add micros+iron and it's kind of a pain to find the components I want at a good price. I'm thinking convenience will win and I will get the biostimulant pack. It's got RGS and Migro Greene which I know I want. I'm also not upset about the prospect of trying Air8 and Humic 12 with _the same purchase_, all in an amount that is just about perfect for my lawn size for the year. A real one-stop shop for a couple bucks more. And then I also get to support one of my favorite YouTube channels as well!
> ...


1 gal of each didn't cover your 3000 sq ft for the year? What were your schedule and rates like?


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

samjonester said:


> Khy said:
> 
> 
> > samjonester said:
> ...


Doesn't it say on LCN's website that the Bio-Stimulant pack should be enough to cover a 10,000 sqft yard for the entire season and maybe some left over? Must be applying it at really high rates for it not even to last on his 3,000 sqft yard.


----------



## Khy (Jul 27, 2018)

samjonester said:


> Khy said:
> 
> 
> > samjonester said:
> ...


That number is wrong, it's actually about 4k, I fat fingered it on signup and I've been too lazy to change it.

As for the amount I used. I was going rather heavy this year with it. I have basically 100% sandy soil and decided to go heavy on these after reading the information and such about how they can help raise CECs/nutrient uptake etc. vs what Sandy soil is usually like where you just throw down fert and nothing happens because it immediately runs through the soil. I was basically doing 6oz/1000/month. Split into 3oz bi-weekly applications. Which I started in May. And I've seen some clear results from the usage this way, so I may continue these rates going into next year. Especially the small doses of MicroGreen every 2 weeks, that foliar application seems to work wonders during the summer months when I'm not really pushing any N through the turf.

I actually still have most of my bottle of Air8 as well, I basically used it once in May when I first got the pack and then again during my overseed. But my soil being sandy really isn't naturally compacted anyway.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Seems to make sense to go the GCF route instead. Time is precious so if I can shed some time and less aggravation then it's a win I think.

Have you guys tried the iron sulfate they sell? Seems like a pretty good deal. I plan on using TNEX next year so I'm also in the market for a good iron delivery for color. I have 30k sq ft to cover so finding something in the right price bracket would be ideal.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

You going to spray all 30,000 sqft with a backpack sprayer or you going to buy a boom sprayer of some sort? I only have 20,000 and I still can't decide if I want to spray all of that or not. Bought a Chapin 20v backpack recently but granular just seems to much easier lol


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

ksturfguy said:


> You going to spray all 30,000 sqft with a backpack sprayer or you going to buy a boom sprayer of some sort? I only have 20,000 and I still can't decide if I want to spray all of that or not. Bought a Chapin 20v backpack recently but granular just seems to much easier lol


I use a 4 gallon sprayer plus battery powered sprayer and I'm able to spray 30k in about an hour. I preemptively lay out my applications in buckets, premixed the day prior, ready to go. I spent a few minutes filling the sprayer with water. I really don't waste much time.


----------

